# Howard council saddle value



## annar535 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi I have a Howard council saddle that I was wondering if anyone can help me value.
It is in pretty good condition. The fleece at the front is starting to come away but apart front that it is in good condition all the stitching leather etc is good. It is half tooled with a padded seat.
Thanks Anna


----------

